# Jeep Dwelling all over the USA



## Kev And His Jeep (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am a 24 year old recent college grad who entered the workforce and bailed almost immediately after 1 year to live on the road.

I've dreamt of traveling the world in a vehicle I can live out of for as long as I can remember. I think it was a combination of fear, doubt, and pressure to do what I'm "supposed to" that kept me from realizing the dream. But I knew as soon as I got my first job that the office life wasn't for me.

I spent the last couple months modifying my jeep to be my mobile home and took the plunge a couple of days ago. I am video documenting my travels, hardships, successes, etc. If you are interested, you can check out my first video here: youtube.com/kevandhisjeep

And of course, if you guys like this and want to see more, I'll take tons of pictures of whatever you want to see and throw 'em up. Let me know what you think!


----------

